# Bachmann EZ command center



## forest (Jan 3, 2011)

I have heard good and bad things about bachmann EZ command center. How well does it work? has any one used it on there lay out? I know its not the best Dcc command center but do you think will work for my 4 by 8 lay out?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have used and own the Bachmann Ez-command and would have to say it is very good for a 4 X 8. It can run 2 locomotives and store 9 addresses in it. it also will controll ten functions on a sound train as well as a non sound. So very good for a 4x8 if you were to go larger like a 8x16 to say you would want to get a larger more powerful controller though.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

It'd work excellently on a smaller layout like yours. Plus you can add a booster to it if you ever decide to run a lot of engines or increase your layout size.


----------



## briwayjones (Nov 8, 2010)

The EZ Command systems do sound right?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

The only downside I'm seeing right now is the lack of ability to program the nitty gritty stuff like CV's. But for the simplicity and ease of use, I like it and my kids love it. I showed then one of the Digitrax controllers and it made thier heads spin

Not to derail (hehe) the thread, but can two different DCC systems operate on the same layout? I like the Digitrax stuff and might buy one, but the kids really like the EZ Command. I'd like to be able to run both so I can "play" along side the kids. What about the EZ Command and the Dynamis?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

you can not hook up two DCC systems together that I am aware of and I have no intention of putting both my Dynamis system and Ez-command system on the line of potentially blowing themselves up. Different boosters from different companies can be used together though. Go buy a cheap MRC DCC setup and try that with the Ez-Command if it works then it works with all. You might consider emailling Bachmann to see if you could use the Dynamis hooked up to the same layout as the Ez-command and haveing both on at the same time would cause problems. Not also with two systems running at the same time I think you double the voltage going to the track so that would be a problem also.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey forest, I have a Bachman ex command and love it. My layout is 12 x 10 and I have run four trains at a time with no power concerns whatsoever. I have heard good thing about the digitrax as well. I found that cv values really only matter when running a single engine uphill with a load--I like to run longer trains that require 2-3 engines--I was told on this forum if the cv values were set, the engines would tug each other. 

Please see my latest video labeled "new vid" in videos - the train power is all bachman ez command


----------



## forest (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks i think i will go get it for my 4 by 8 layout


----------



## forest (Jan 3, 2011)

briway 
the ez command center will controll sound


----------



## forest (Jan 3, 2011)

what is the booster called


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Not sure, I don't need it yet. When I expand i will get one - I'm sure its on the web


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

the booster is simply called by Bachmann the "5 Amp Ez-command Booster" it also works with the Dynamis system.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I own and run the E-Z Command DCC. My layout is 12' X 26' and I have run 3 trains consistently. It has worked absolutely flawlessly. Not being able to program CV's is its only downside. I highly recommend it for its ease of operation and reliability.

It has 9 addresses, but I have 21 trains programmed into it. Yes, some trains have the same address, but that's ok...I just don't run them at the same time.

Chad


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

GC, I kinda figured you couldnt run two systems and after thinking about it some more, a dedicated program track is the solution. This allows me to do all the fine tuning and advanced programming but allows the kids to have the simply control on the mainline.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Theres a good reason to use a service track cabledawg. I did not think much of them until I read that. I own the Dynamis so while I am supposed to use a service track for programming I see no need to and just take the other engines that are not to be programmed off the track, but you have given the service track meaning again.:worshippy:


----------

